# High-Impact Pimpslapping



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 17, 2011)

http://partiallyclips.com/2011/04/13/treadmills/


----------



## Big Don (Oct 17, 2011)

Where do I sign up for Stabbercise?


----------



## ATACX GYM (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Where do I sign up for Stabbercise?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:ultracool


----------



## Big Don (Oct 17, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:ultracool


It sounds more fun than high impact pimpslapping...


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Where do I sign up for Stabbercise?



Hmm...could be a new application of the FMAs.


----------

